

$5 million More For 5Min, Following A Painful Angel Round - catalinist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/01/5-million-more-for-5min-following-a-painful-angel-round/

======
mynameishere
300,000 dollars? They couldn't take out a few 2nd mortgages?

